# Looking to buy Pokemon stories (adult)



## Nymlus (Mar 4, 2016)

I'm looking to purchase adult Pokemon stories of variable length, paying at least $5 per 1000 words (higher rates can be negotiated depending on writing quality).

All stories will be M/F. Kinks vary, but may include themes such as size difference, pokephilia (human on pokemon), transformation/TFTG, humiliation, marking, photography or public sex. Inform me in advance if any of these subjects are unacceptable for you.

Reply if you are interested, and link to examples of your previous work (especially Pokemon stories, if possible).


----------

